# XMp3 Firmware Update (v1.30)... FINALLY!



## xzi (Sep 18, 2007)

Let's hope it FIXED some stuff...



> NOTE: Performing this software update will remove the Program Guide feature from your radio.
> 
> After successful completion of the update, your radio will display software version 1.30 while it starts. You now have access to all of the new features enabled by the updated firmware.
> 
> ...


http://fwupdt.xmradio.com


----------

